# EXTRA MORELS FOR SALE IN ELGIN IL



## elginmorels (May 14, 2013)

EXTRA MORELS FOR SALE $35.LB
IF YOU BOUGHT FROM LAST YEAR 
YOU KNOW THE QUALITY THAT I SELL
CALL OR TEXT 630-965-8151 FRANK
NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING NO SHIPPING


----------

